# How much theanine is the right dosage for u?



## Panic Prone

I finally decided to give theanine a real try. 100mg 3x a day of the recommended dosages on the bottles never did nothing for me so I gave up on it. Well recently I decided to mess with higher dosages. I did 200mg 4x a day for a total of 800mg. This worked pretty decent. I notice my cognitive skills went up a lot and I was in a better mood. I started to write my thoughts down a lot easier. I didn't feel very relaxed or so much anti-anxiety effects however. It more was mental clarity and good mood which I guess helped with some small anxiety. But I want to feel the my anxiety pretty much gone.. I may be trying bulk powder soon and getting my dosage over 1000mg a day and see what happens till I hit the "sweet spot". Any comments? thanks


----------



## alanh

I'm currently taking a low-dose of theanine (50mg) in the form of a green tea extract, that also has 400mg EGCG, & 50mg of caffeine twice a day. I'm not sure how much it's helping with my anxiety (because of the other meds I'm taking) but numerous studies have shown it can be effective for certain anxiety disorders, and since it contains EGCG (a potent anti-oxidant with numerous health benefits) I figure it can't hurt to keep taking it. I'd be curious to see how it effects you, anxiety wise, so keep us posted on your results.


----------



## alanh

I also drink black tea regularly.. Anywhere from 2-5 glasses a day, which also contains l-theanine, in it's raw natural form. With other caffeinated beverages, I tend to become more anxious after having a few. With tea, I have yet to experience any increase in anxiety. In fact, some people take l-theanine just for that reason, to counteract the effects of caffeine (i.e. excessive consumption of coffee). I've noticed when I drink tea, I can think clearer and function better.. probably due to the caffeine, and possibly l-theanine, but without it making me nervous or jittery, which is likely where the l-theanine kicks in.


----------



## Panic Prone

That's such a low dose theanine that I doubt that makes any difference. You seem to be getting a good amount of caffeine? Personaly caffeine makes me jittery and nervous most of the time.. Especially if i'm already stressed so I avoid it.


----------



## bling

Well l-theanine works for me. I take seredyn and i tried to find out how much is in each capsule, but they won't tell me, because it is in a formula. I've read not to exceed 600mg a day, i bought l-theanine on its own 100mg tabs, and they say don't exceed 100mg a day, which i think is nonsense. You can take up to 6 seredyn a day, so i reckon they have 100mg per capsule in. So i take 3 before going to do something which makes me nervous, so i'm probably taking 300mg in one shot. But i don't know for sure. I'm trying to get hold of pharmagaba, gaba is banned in uk, i read somewhere, and i tried to get it from Amazon.com and they won't ship it to the uk. The normal Gaba apparently doesn't cross the blood/brain barrier. Tried ebay too.


----------



## philosophy

I've been taking 225mg for the past 6 days. The first two times, I noticed a definite decrease in anxiety and improved cognitive function. However, it seems that I'm already immune to this dosage and not reaping the same benefits.:um. A bit sad after only just under a week. I am thinking about increasing to 550mg and was wondering if anyone has experience at this amount.


----------



## Meowy

I read on another site that the maximum dosage per day is 1200 mg but I have no idea...


----------

